# Petzlife oral care gel, has anyone used it?



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought a little bottle of the Petzlife oral care gel, but I haven't used it yet.

Oral Care Gel - Peppermint - PetzLife Oral Care, Dog Dental Care - PetzLife

Has anyone here used it or have any experience with it, good or bad?

Does it really help remove tartar and stains from their teeth? I've read a lot of reviews that say it works wonders, and then a few others where the dogs vomited because of it.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko has the salmon flavour one but he doesn't like it much. I haven't been as consistent as I should be because of having to time it around eating and taking his water away so it is can be effective. The product hasn't failed - I have! I think when I really did try hard the first 2 weeks things were getting better with the teeth. Raw bones seem to do the job quicker though.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, Siskojan!
Are you giving them marrow or soup bones? They're supposed to be the ones that work best for this, right?
I'm trying to stay away from soup bones as knowing my dogs at least one of them is going to chip or break a tooth, and I'd rather not take my chances. X___x
They do get chicken bones (raw of course) but only occasionally lately, and now that they're eating kibble my oldest one, my mini poodle Sirius, seems to be accumulating more stuff in his teeth. 

Lol, and I know what you mean! That 30 min wait before and after using is the main reason why I haven't even opened the bottle!

But I'll give it a try tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I have yet to actually get any _in_ Beau's mouth. Someone would have to hold him still, and I'm not willing to traumatize him over this. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have used Petzlife gel in the past very successfully - definite improvement after a few weeks, and it really did control the tartar when used regularly. Unfortunately both my current dogs hate the taste, and I am still searching for something that is as effective but palatable for them.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks, *LEUllman* and *fjm*!

fjm, when you used it, did you do it before they ate? Or would it be better afterwards?
I'm a bit worried that if he doesn't like the taste or something he might throw up his food. 

Also, just to be sure, you apply it ll over the teeth (front and back) and gum line, right?
I just had never used any toothpaste or anything like that on my dogs til now.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

I did it after Sisko ate, and I had no concerns about him vomiting, he didn't like it but he let me do it. Trouble is, when I do something to him he doesn't like, such as getting a knot out of his ear, or combing his tail, he gets praise and one of his most treasured treats and in this case he can't have the treat and stands there looking at me all pathetic. I started giving him chicken leg quarters to substitute for his evening meal every second day, but have fallen behind on that as well. Lots of people on this forum don't like marrow bones etc for fear of broken teeth and I'm not sure where I stand on that as I've known dogs all my life who gnawed on them with no trouble.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found the best time was just before bedtime - I believe it works best if they don't eat or drink immediately after. I used a soft cloth, and just wiped it over the teeth and gums. If your dog will let you use a small toothbrush, all the better!


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

It works, but not to the point of wonders. If the dog has hardened plaque, it takes more than PetzLife to get rid of it. It helps loosen the hardened plaque & tartar, and works better if you use it in conjunction with teeth brushing and chewing activities.
My dog doesn't mind the taste, I use it before bed time so it has overnight to work.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

While I have not used that product I used many different ones to try to help clean my Aussie's teeth. I found nothing worked as well as having him crew bones. I did not know of the dangers of tooth chipping with marrow bones so that was what I gave him. Fortunately I had no issues with chipped teeth. With Swizzle I am giving him raw bones and while he is only a little shy of 11 months his teeth are immaculate. What is so nice is that it is not a chore but something he loves. My brother in law has an American Eskimo he rescued that is 8 years old. His teeth were horrible and the vet suggested a vet office cleaning when the dog got into better condition. The dog was fed raw meaty bones and the vet was shocked at how clean his teeth were on the next visit a few months later. Even the built up tartar was gone. I really don't think anything can beat good old fashioned bones.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG, I was just going to post about this product. Two of my standard poodles were in need of professional dental cleaning with anesthesia. I bought the spray bottle of this stuff off the internet and have used 4 sprays once a day for a month at bedtime and it is miraculous. ALL of the tartar is gone. Their teeth are pearly white. The minor gum redness is totally gone. One of my dogs has always had terrible breath and now that is gone too. I'm totally sold. My dogs are now on "maintenance" which is every 3 or 4 days. I have done nothing to their teeth except spray this stuff in their mouth on their back molars at bed time. I haven't brushed or scraped or anything. It's magic I tell you . ... . magic.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I just ordered this too! After reading the reviews (i got the spray though and not the gel) I had to give it a try....afterall, if it doesnt work, I've surely wasted more than $28 on worse things!

I would like more info on these bones! I have always been afraid of feeding bones! Could someone advise on a good bone to start Riley with? THe name and where I can buy it? He has HORRIBLE teeth and breath and refuses to let me brush his teeth! He gets a cleaning at the Vet once a year and after a couple of months his teeth are covered in plaque again and the breath is horrid!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I got the spray too. Much simpler to use than the gel.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know how much of this is true, but I just saw this on another dog forums and scared the h3ck out of me.

I've been using this gel on my Sirius occasionally and it has helped with his tartar build-up, but I don't think I want to use it anymore after reading this (it's supposed to be a feedback comment on amazon.com, I didn't see the source or the original link)



> Sure, Plaque Attack `works!' But a more serious question needing to be asked, "At what cost to pet safety and longevity?"
> 
> I am a clinician and formulary herbalist and clinical aromatherapist who founded a company that manufacturers among other products, a line of Equine and Pet herbal products. We also manufacture a Premium Line (for Adults) and Children's Line (the first commercially available line of true alcohol-free formulas for Children in the herbal/natural products industry starting in 1991). My company was the first company in the industry to introduce the Aromaceutical(tm) concept into liquid herbal products, e.g. adding a small ingredient amount of Essential Oils (EO's) blends into the finished liquid herbal products.
> 
> ...


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow...thanks for including that review, Ruth. I have used a whole bottle of Petzlife on my dog, I have seen results and she seems to be ok with it, but apparently the potential danger is to be examined closer. It's not worth making them sick...there are other dental cleaning methods out there that are safer.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Petzlife gel and Plaque Attack are completely different products - I have not seen any similar adverse reviews of Petzlife.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel let me use this in his mouth but he doesn't like the taste. I now add Plaque Off to his food. No more tartar. And of course, I brush his teeth every night. But before using Plaque Off, I could see some in the difficult spots.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I use a red gel..I dont know the name of it. Ill look later. But it really does work well..dogs dont like it. But thats too bad! I also have been using a sonicare toothbrush on Stella and was using it on Player. They dont like that either but it makes such a difference. Stella had pretty bad teeth when I got her as an adult. She had 5 teeth removed. She is 9 and I dont want her to have to have anethesia again for a dental...so Im pretty diligent. She is much more tolerant of the sonicare now. I use the same one I use for my teeth  I put a different head on it of course! I put Stella between my legs and back up to a wall. She will try to back out but she will let me brush them. It doesnt take more than me to get it done. The back molars are the hardest to reach as the mouth has to be open to really get those. I use the gel on the toothbrush. I dont think it tastes good..but they tolerate it. Its like grooming, ear plucking...its a neccesity and we do it. Player ate only kibble before coming to me and his teeth were terrible..with the gel, brusing every other day and recreational bones his were pearly white after a month.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Siskojan said:


> Sisko has the salmon flavour one but he doesn't like it much. I haven't been as consistent as I should be because of having to time it around eating and taking his water away so it is can be effective. The product hasn't failed - I have! I think when I really did try hard the first 2 weeks things were getting better with the teeth. Raw bones seem to do the job quicker though.


Siskojan, you are so right! I was concerned about using the mouth sprays so I went ahead and took Sasha to the Vet for a dental and was going to schedule Kirby the next month. Well between the time we took Sasha in for her dental and when it was time for Kirby(his teeth were really bad with tartar build up)I had gotten them raw beef neck bones that must have been cut in 1/4 for soup at the supermarket. They both chewed the heck out of the bones. As a treat I gave them each a raw bone on Saturday, so I could keep an eye them. 

When it was time to take Kirby into get his teeth cleaned that next month, the doctor asked how we had gotten his teeth so clean and that he did not need a dental visit at all. We told him the only thing we had done was give him a couple of bones to chew on. He told us to keep it up.

HOORAY! A $1.29 package of soup bones had just saved me over $200.00 and putting Kirby through the trauma of sedation to get his teeth cleaned!

I only give them each a bone once a week and when the bone gets too small and I am afraid they will swallow it, I throw it out. I buy about 5lbs of bones and take out as many as I am going to use that week and freeze the rest in freezer bags (three bones in a freezer bag). All I have to do is pull out a bag, thaw it out and they have a fresh bone that I don't have to worry about spoiling in the refrigerator.


----------

